# And they're off.............



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

to Greenville, SC for the first Old Bird race of the season. My birds are flying around 190 miles. This is a new race station, so we don't have the GPS coordinates yet, but 190 miles is close. All week long the weather web sites have been predicting SW winds, which would have been perfect for the first race. Now, they've changed the winds to a NNE and East in the afternoon, which is a direct headwind.  Although, a East wind could help us some. Guess we'll see what happens.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

*BEST OF LUCK, RENEE !!*

*WE WILL BE WATCHING...AND WAITING...*

Love and Hugs

Shi & Squeaks


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

Well, good luck. What day is the race?


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Good luck and hope all the birds return safely.

George


----------



## roxtar (Aug 21, 2006)

Good luck Renee'. Sorry I couldn't make it, had to work late then 2 hours of homework (YAY!).


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

TheSnipes said:


> Well, good luck. What day is the race?


The race is today. I'm a little concerned about the weather and the wind. It's raining here this morning and the radar is showing rain west of us moving to the east. PLUS, they've changed the wind speed forecast from 8 to 10 MPH to 10 to 20 MPH with gusts up to 30 MPH.  The one consolation is that these are Old Birds and not Young Birds. 
All we can do now is say a little prayer (or maybe a BIG LONG prayer)........


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> All we can do now is say a little prayer (or maybe a BIG LONG prayer)........


I will do that Renee. I'm sure your birds have had the optimum training to meet the demands this race may ask of them and they are in great shape. All you can do now is ask the good Lord to watch over them and get them home swiftly. We have no control over the weather, but He does.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> I will do that Renee. I'm sure your birds have had the optimum training to meet the demands this race may ask of them and they are in great shape. All you can do now is ask the good Lord to watch over them and get them home swiftly. We have no control over the weather, but He does.


Thank you Treesa. I guess I don't pray as often as I should, however, I've witnessed what it has done for numerous members here on numerous occasions, so I know that God listens to you guys.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Good luck Renee! It just started raining here and my birds are _still_ flying in it. Maybe that'll help if anything like this ever happens while their in a race?  I hope everyone's birds makes it back okay. The birds at our club had to listen to us talking all night while they could have been on a trailor and on their way, and now they have to fly through this! Poor birds.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Good luck Renee! It just started raining here and my birds are _still_ flying in it. Maybe that'll help if anything like this ever happens while their in a race?  I hope everyone's birds makes it back okay. The birds at our club had to listen to us talking all night while they could have been on a trailor and on their way, and now they have to fly through this! Poor birds.


What time did your clubs birds get picked up? We didn't get home until 10:15 last night. Were the lights still working on the trailer?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well you had it off better than we did. It didn't get to us until about 12! I'm not sure how the lights were working. I was busy taking pictures and my dad was carrying crates, so we don't remember. 
We still had a good time waiting though. I made the best of it by talking to the birds


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well you had it off better than we did. It didn't get to us until about 12! I'm not sure how the lights were working. I was busy taking pictures and my dad was carrying crates, so we don't remember.
> We still had a good time waiting though. I made the best of it by talking to the birds


Well, the trailer was supposed to be at our place by 6:30 and it was almost 9:30 before he got there. Then, he had driven from Mount Airy to us without lights on the trailer and he got pulled over by the cops. They let him drive to us but said he HAD to get the lights fixed before getting back on the road. Everett (my husband) worked on them for almost 45 minutes and finally got them working. All we had was a little screw driver and some tape.  Everett hoped they were good enough to keep working until daylight. Surely someone will get that taken care of before next week end.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah I don't think it went too smoothly last night. Hopefully everything will be fixed and back on track next weekend. And maybe the weather will be a little nicer?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Seems something always happen the first week. 
So, I'm just waiting to get my birds home from THIS week end. THEN I'll worry about next week end. If they don't make it home today, there won't be a next week end for my birds.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, adding my prayers for their safe return. They may do a fly-by of our house.  How many did you send?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, adding my prayers for their safe return. They may do a fly-by of our house.  How many did you send?


OMG.........I HOPE not.........that would put them WAY off course. LOL
I sent ALL of my birds.  30 to be exact. I keep a small team of Old Birds and I always send all of them to the first race station because that's the shortest distance they will fly all season.


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Hey Renee, just wanted to let you know, the lights were working fine when it left Salisbury last night uh this morning. Thanks for you guys working on it. Its 2:15 and I have no birds right now but I only sent 4.What a morning I also had to cancel a wedding release for charlotte this afternoon due to the weather I thought maybe I would have made alittle money.Good luck and prayers to you. Jeff


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

luckyloft said:


> Hey Renee, just wanted to let you know, the lights were working fine when it left Salisbury last night uh this morning. Thanks for you guys working on it. Its 2:15 and I have no birds right now but I only sent 4.What a morning I also had to cancel a wedding release for charlotte this afternoon due to the weather I thought maybe I would have made alittle money.Good luck and prayers to you. Jeff


Yea, we ain't got none either..........  
Don't know about anyone else. This stinks.............


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

OK. A tiny bit of good news. VERY tiny..........1 bird home at 2:40. A "B" bird too.......no "A" birds yet.......hopefully they'll start pouring in here now.


----------



## sevenznuf (Dec 7, 2006)

i got my first bird at about 1:50, so far i got 4 out of 12. Most everybody in our club (MAC) has got birds. One from clemmons on our short end got birds about 12:20. not a good day to race. i guess they will drag in over the next couple days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sevenznuf said:


> i got my first bird at about 1:50, so far i got 4 out of 12. Most everybody in our club (MAC) has got birds. One from clemmons on our short end got birds about 12:20. not a good day to race. i guess they will drag in over the next couple days.


Well, I ended up with 8 out of 30.  and they were wore slam out. 
The last I heard, our members that I talked to had 15 out of 32, 16 out of 40 and 0 out of 7. Two members I won't know until Monday. One I'm sure did as good or better than the rest of us, and the other is iffy..........


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I got 1 out of 4 at about 6:30 to late to get to the club to get on the race sheet.Hope I get something tomorrow.I really should not complain,this was there first race never been in the crates with other birds.Then with the conditions I was very proud to see that one make it. Jeff


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

wow... it's race season already... good luck for all of you racing!!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee, I hope and pray the rest show up soon.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, have any more come in?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, have any more come in?


We've had 7 come in this morning so far, so half of them are home now. We also had a bird come in that's from a club in Ashville, NC. Now get this.......the bird was released in Louisville, Ga and it's home was 175 miles due NW. It wound up here at our house which is 300 miles from where it was released and we are due NE. We talked to a man in this birds club and their race was a smash yesterday too.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I;'m glad more have come in. The Asheville pigeon must have hooked up with some of yours and just followed them home. Pretty remarkable when you think about it.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I;'m glad more have come in. The Asheville pigeon must have hooked up with some of yours and just followed them home. Pretty remarkable when you think about it.


It is remarkable, but also scary. I don't expect this lost bird is the ONLY one that hooked up with the wrong group and it highly possible that some of mine did the same thing. The thing is, I KNOW that any bird that shows up at my loft will be taken care of as if it was my bird. I've already called and tried to make contact with the owner. It's hard for me to believe that our club is missing as many birds as it is, and WE haven't gotten a single phone call. On my birds, you don't have to look up band numbers, etc........all you gotta do is pick up the phone and call the number that's on the band.


----------



## TheSnipes (Apr 9, 2007)

I sure hope more of them make it home soon  Or that they just decided to visit some other birds for a while on the way home and you get some calls


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Total of 18 home now...........12 still missing.  It's raining.


----------



## sevenznuf (Dec 7, 2006)

i got 6 birds home now but i think most peoples birds will come in a day or two hopefully. alot of yearlings flown yesterday so i expect with this weather they will be slow coming home. With this weather they really have to think and work to get home, i still got 6 out but they will be home.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I hope they keep coming in, and if your birds happen to go to another loft, that the owner of that loft will call you promptly.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sevenznuf said:


> i got 6 birds home now but i think most peoples birds will come in a day or two hopefully. alot of yearlings flown yesterday so i expect with this weather they will be slow coming home. With this weather they really have to think and work to get home, i still got 6 out but they will be home.


I was just told that another combine member asked that the birds not be released yesterday, but it was too late. They had already gone up. And, it wasn't ME in case you are wondering. Although, I would have preferred they not go up either, but I did ship all my birds based on the weather forecast at 3:00 PM Friday afternoon. Needless to say, when I got back home at 10:00 PM without my birds, the forecast had changed drastically.


----------



## Dezirrae (Oct 6, 2007)

Renee I'm continueing to pray that the rest of your bird's make it home safely! The waiting must be so nerve wracking  That's a good idea you have putting your phone number right on the band though - hopefully that will help get any wayward one's back to you too. Glad that the one's who are home already are inside nice and dry though.

Did I read correctly - that this race (190 mls) is the SHORTEST of the season?! I know nothing about racing but it's amazing to me the distances these birds can fly.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Dezirrae said:


> Renee I'm continueing to pray that the rest of your bird's make it home safely! The waiting must be so nerve wracking  That's a good idea you have putting your phone number right on the band though - hopefully that will help get any wayward one's back to you too. Glad that the one's who are home already are inside nice and dry though.
> 
> Did I read correctly - that this race (190 mls) is the SHORTEST of the season?! I know nothing about racing but it's amazing to me the distances these birds can fly.


Well, the race for us to our loft wound up being 202 miles after the release point was GPS'd. Yea, that is quite a distance and MOST people don't fly that far on the first race. 
We fly in a combine, which is a bunch of clubs together and we fly against people all the way down in Rock Hill, SC. Their birds went to Greenville, SC also, except, their birds only had to fly about 85 miles or so to get home. So, the further north you live, the farther your birds have to fly. We have one man in our club who's birds flew 249 miles yesterday and he actually had decent returns considering his mileage and I expect he got even more birds home today. AND, all of his birds were yearlings (2007 birds) because last year was his first year racing.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

well I do hope more of your birds make it home safe and sound, maybe they are a little off and need to get their bearings back on track..keeping fingers crossed for you here


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Thanks for everyone's good thoughts and wishes. I'm holding out hope that most of these guys will make it home. I hope that ALL of them make it back.


----------



## Guest (Mar 30, 2008)

I ment all too hehe sorry


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Yall keep praying!! 2 more just came in and one of them was my white one!!!!
10 more to go.............


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Yall keep praying!!
> 10 more to go.............


 We will keep working on it.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

even though im not flying until next year i have been closely following my clubs races.they flew 500 miles on friday and my buddy got a day bird.he flew 550 miles on that race.thankfully being a long race they released on friday.sorry about your birds renee and anyone else who flew saturday.thats a bummer that they turned em up.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> even though im not flying until next year i have been closely following my clubs races.*they flew 500 miles on friday *and my buddy got a day bird.he flew 550 miles on that race.thankfully being a long race they released on friday.sorry about your birds renee and anyone else who flew saturday.thats a bummer that they turned em up.



  When the heck did they start racing to be out 500 miles already?? WOW


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

luckyloft said:


> Well I got 1 out of 4 at about 6:30 to late to get to the club to get on the race sheet.Hope I get something tomorrow.I really should not complain,this was there first race never been in the crates with other birds.Then with the conditions I was very proud to see that one make it. Jeff


Jeff, what time do those guys open clocks? None of my business probably, but if anyone gets a day bird, it should be on the race sheet. I don't care how late the bird is. That just don't seem right somehow.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, it's dark now and no more birds came in, so 10 are still out there somewhere.  Tomorrow's another day.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> We also had a bird come in that's from a club in Ashville, NC. Now get this.......the bird was released in Louisville, Ga and it's home was 175 miles due NW. It wound up here at our house which is 300 miles from where it was released and we are due NE. We talked to a man in this birds club and their race was a smash yesterday too.


Well the owner of this bird just contacted us. She (yep, another lady flyer) was glad we had taken her bird in and was caring for it. She asked us to release it when the weather breaks.  I hate doing that.........I know that the bird is a homing pigeon and it's supposed to be able to get back home, but..............so anyway.......it's 170 miles from here to Asheville. I checked from Winston-Salem, NC, cause I go down there all the time and it's still 135 miles. So then I checked from our race station for next week end, Anderson, SC. That's only 75 miles from home for this bird. THAT I can live with, so this little gal will be getting a ride closer to home next week end and she should do just fine.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Jeff was only an hour late. We rode up there around 5-5:30-ish to see how everyone did and I watched how they put the stuff in the computer. I think they should let all day birds have a chance too.
I'm glad to hear only 10 of your birds are still gone, but I wish you could say they were ALL back. I'm sure more of them will come back when the weather is nicer (I don't know about you, but it was cloudy, cold, misty all day here  )


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Jeff was only an hour late. We rode up there around 5-5:30-ish to see how everyone did and I watched how they put the stuff in the computer. I think they should let all day birds have a chance too.
> I'm glad to hear only 10 of your birds are still gone, but I wish you could say they were ALL back. I'm sure more of them will come back when the weather is nicer (I don't know about you, but it was cloudy, cold, misty all day here  )


yea, nasty here too. All 12 birds that came in today flew in the rain/mist.......I guess I should consider myself lucky to have gotten 12 today. I'm sure they flew in much worse yesterday and no telling where they sat all night and then to have to fly in this crap AGAIN today to get home.........well, they'll get a rest next week end. Will be very light shipping. In fact, I hope it POURS down rain next week end and we can't even ship the race. Then they ALL WILL get a rest. LOL


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

*early start*

renee,the combine flew their 3rd race (500) this week(friday),200,300,before.they still have a 300,400,500,600 left.the club had flown 3 races shorter before those.started last part of february.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Renee,
Any more news on your birds? Did anymore of them show up? I hope they all come home safe and sound.

George


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Avion said:


> Renee,
> Any more news on your birds? Did anymore of them show up? I hope they all come home safe and sound.
> 
> George


Nope, not a single bird today. It's been raining pretty steady all day though up until about an hour ago. I haven't given up on more coming home, but all 10..........I'm fearing not. 6 of those 10 were yearlings.............We're on our way out the door to knock off clocks. We'll see how everyone else did.


----------



## Avion (May 28, 2007)

Wish you all the luck in the world for their safe return.

George


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm continuing my good thoughts and prayers for their safe return.


----------



## jojo67 (Jul 14, 2007)

Renee That bird you got stays a night or two in your loft, it probably will fly back to you, it thinks it's in a palace.  , I hope more of your birds make it back,


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

Am sending good thoughts for your birds to make it back as well. I'm glad you are giving a lift to the wayward bird that made it to your loft.

Margaret


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Well, the first race really sucked. We didn't do so very good........ From looking at the race sheet for our club, it appears that all the birds went to the longest lofts and then had to come back. They clocked at onr of the longest lofts first and then the clockings were in the order of the lofts coming back south and west. Since I'm the most western AND southern loft, guess what? Yep,......WAY down the sheet.  
Still a lot of losses too. 
I'm praying for LOTS of rain next week end so the birds can rest.


----------



## zimmzimm3 (Aug 17, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> Well, the first race really sucked. We didn't do so very good........ From looking at the race sheet for our club, it appears that all the birds went to the longest lofts and then had to come back. They clocked at onr of the longest lofts first and then the clockings were in the order of the lofts coming back south and west. Since I'm the most western AND southern loft, guess what? Yep,......WAY down the sheet.
> Still a lot of losses too.
> I'm praying for LOTS of rain next week end so the birds can rest.


LOL I am a little confused at what you are saying could you clarify Thank You


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Renee 
I have 9 out and after 3 days it doesn't look good. The yearlings did take a beating . Have talked with several with high losses as well. The only good thing was my whites were in the clock. So I do know they will fly. I was flying 141 miles. I didn't know Greenville was that far. I know you in the north end had trouble. Looks like rain for Sat as well. It may be a Sun . race this week if things don't change.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Barn Pigeon said:


> Renee
> I have 9 out and after 3 days it doesn't look good. The yearlings did take a beating . Have talked with several with high losses as well. The only good thing was my whites were in the clock. So I do know they will fly. I was flying 141 miles. I didn't know Greenville was that far. I know you in the north end had trouble. Looks like rain for Sat as well. It may be a Sun . race this week if things don't change.


How far is Anderson for you? I flew 202 miles this week end. Anderson is 217 miles. So the birds go a whole 15 miles further this coming week end. I think that the driver went a bit farther than we all "ASSumed" he would. Course I can't "say" anything, or I'd be "causing trouble"... Just check a map. Find the release point for Anderson and go north up 85 15 miles. You'll be about 20 miles THIS SIDE of Greenville.  Slick, huh?????????


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I have checked that map a couple of times. I flew 141 miles. I was floored when I founded out how far it was. I was looking at 125 at the most. Next week is 156 miles. What I am concerned the most with is the new flyers as well as myself are never going to have an OB team . Yes, you will loose a few YB's , but OB's have been down the road.They should have been home days ago.   I think he went to the other side of Greenville as well. Have we ever flew a Greenville in the Combine???


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Barn Pigeon said:


> I have checked that map a couple of times. I flew 141 miles. I was floored when I founded out how far it was. I was looking at 125 at the most. Next week is 156 miles. What I am concerned the most with is the new flyers as well as myself are never going to have an OB team . Yes, you will loose a few YB's , but OB's have been down the road.They should have been home days ago.   I think he went to the other side of Greenville as well. Have we ever flew a Greenville in the Combine???


Not since we've been here, but in 2005 we flew as a club in YB's and not with the combine. Our last race was from Greenville, and I flew 188 miles. I've already checked. I too was very surprised when I put the GPS coordinates in and it said 202 miles........


----------



## sevenznuf (Dec 7, 2006)

Well i got another bird back today and she was flew out, real light and slim. She felt as good as the rest when she was basketed. I still think we'll all get more dragging in.The way the weather looks for the weekend my birds are gonna rest this week.Only got 12 old birds anyway, but they usually come home good.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sevenznuf said:


> Well i got another bird back today and she was flew out, real light and slim. She felt as good as the rest when she was basketed. I still think we'll all get more dragging in.The way the weather looks for the weekend my birds are gonna rest this week.Only got 12 old birds anyway, but they usually come home good.


Glad you got another one home. I haven't seen any more, but I still think that one or two might show up yet. The sun FINALLY came out today for a couple of hours and tomorrow is supposed to be nice, so here's hoping............


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i bet you will get another one or two anyway.as you said,the weather is breaking up finally,and those still strong enough to make it will come on in.we can only hope they arent too far away.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Got 2 back yesterday from two different training tosses from week ago. One was skin and bones the other will ok in about a week . BUT no race birds . I hope a few fly in today . Got slim picking for this weeks race.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Barn Pigeon said:


> Got 2 back yesterday from two different training tosses from week ago. One was skin and bones the other will ok in about a week . BUT no race birds . I hope a few fly in today . *Got slim picking for this weeks race*.


Yea, me too. Maybe 1 to each race? Don't think any that came in on Sunday will be able to go, BUT.....if you hold them back this week, then they've got almost 300 miles next week end and it only gets worse from there.


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

Sad to hear about your birds... hope they make it back soon. 

Yesterday I enjoyed my day off at this beach that a flock of ferals hangouts at and feeds of the food of the beach goers. I noticed one blue bar bird with a band and a timing chip on the other leg. All I had was bread so I tried feeding it and happened to read the band....

FIA-HAWAII 
AU 2007 955 

belongs to this club:

Club Name : AIEA INV 
Club Code : FIA-HAWAII 
Club Secretary : KENNETH LEE 
City : WAIPAHU 
State : HI 
Phone No. : 808-676-0897 
Email Address : [email protected] 


I tried to catch it but it wouldn't get near me. This is the first time I've seen one with a band on this flock. It is approximately 100 miles away and a different island. I know their race courses always crosses the island of Maui (the island i live at). I'll check next time if the bird is still there but it's possible that it was just stopping by for food and water.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

I got another bird back from the Saturday race. She flew her self to death. I also got another back from a training toss of about 50+ miles before the rains started Saturday. Looks like that may be it until the rain stops again. Can't believe that bird came home after 5 days.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Barn Pigeon said:


> I got another bird back from the Saturday race. She flew her self to death. I also got another back from a training toss of about 50+ miles before the rains started Saturday. Looks like that may be it until the rain stops again. Can't believe that bird came home after 5 days.


That's great. Are your missing birds yearlings or older birds? I'm missing 6 yearlings and 2 2005 birds and 2 2006 birds. It's just so hard for me to imagine that those 4 older birds "got lost"...........doesn't make any sense. I suppose that a hawk could have gotten one of them, but not all 4. I've had birds sent to me on shipping night that I never knew were in anyones loft for a whole week. One of our members got a call last year from another combine member, asking what one of her birds was off of. He'd had that bird for almost 3 weeks and never let anyone know. They let him keep it!! I'd have pitched a fit and insisted that I get the bird back, but I guess that's just me.  You don't just KEEP someone elses bird!! 
Ok, sorry,........didn't mean to go off on a rant......


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

The ones that are still out are 07 birds, but birds I thought would be here by now. I quess if they were with the leaders from what I am hearing they are in Washington DC by now. That was an old hen that I used on the white dove releases business. She came home along . But she has been everywhere. I had a bird in loft way south for 5 months before the guy told me he would bring it to the show for me. He said it wouldn't leave. That is one thing I am not going to do is keep someone"s birds. I put all strays in a pen away from my birds if they trap. Birds 2+ should have been home . Unless they flew their self to death.  Still not looking good for Saturday.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Nope, I think we'll ship Saturday for a Sunday race. SURELY to goodness, they won't do last week end again............


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

If you look at national weather Storms are moving East Perhaps weekend rains may be in your area. Might check this out.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> If you look at national weather Storms are moving East Perhaps weekend rains may be in your area. Might check this out.


Re lee, man I've watched more weather reports in the last 6 years than the other 41 years combined!! LOL
I know that bad weather or at least rain is moving this way. The problem is not with me........it's the people who are in charge of OUR birds once they leave to go to the race station. You ship based on what you see, read and hear on the weather and once your birds are 200 miles away, they go and change the forecast. It's too late then. Your birds are in someone else's hands. Sad, but true.


----------



## re lee (Jan 4, 2003)

Lovebirds said:


> Re lee, man I've watched more weather reports in the last 6 years than the other 41 years combined!! LOL
> I know that bad weather or at least rain is moving this way. The problem is not with me........it's the people who are in charge of OUR birds once they leave to go to the race station. You ship based on what you see, read and hear on the weather and once your birds are 200 miles away, they go and change the forecast. It's too late then. Your birds are in someone else's hands. Sad, but true.


 Often the release person calls before releasing the birds. And often if bad weather is near The birds can get held. OR dropped back to an closer release station. Yes if unforseen weather pops up It a gamble. I was just stating I noticed weather is moving in here tonight and tommarow then heading on east. Which could effect your race this weekend.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

re lee said:


> Often the release person calls before releasing the birds. And often if bad weather is near The birds can get held. OR dropped back to an closer release station. Yes if unforseen weather pops up It a gamble. I was just stating I noticed weather is moving in here tonight and tommarow then heading on east. Which could effect your race this weekend.


Well, I've just checked the weather again and the forecast has been changed from 60 to 70 percent to 80 percent chance of rain for Saturday. I don't think we'll be racing Saturday. MY birds won't be anyway........Sunday, so far looks good so we'll probably ship Sat. for a Sun. race. 
We've already got tons of rain now, all day in fact, and I'm sure that what you're getting will be here by the week end.


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Yes, I am thinking as you. Renee . Saturday for Sunday...


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Renee,

Did you get any more birds back????

Yeah, it's supposed to be a rainy weekend here too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Trees Gray said:


> Renee,
> 
> Did you get any more birds back????
> 
> Yeah, it's supposed to be a rainy weekend here too.


Nope, not a single one. No calls. Nothing. It's very hard to loose that many birds, especially all at one time. Lost 4 birds all of last year's OB season and they were all lost in one race and an animal got into the crate those birds were in and killed some birds. You probably remember me telling that. I'm sure they were scared as hell and just took off to somewhere beside that crate when they were released.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

I'm so sorry, I still hope and pray that some/most will return.

I hope they are just resting somewhere, and getting ready to come home.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

I am so sorry to hear of the loses. I can just imagine the condition of the one bird which flew her heart out to come back after five days. If there is a ray of sunshine to be had, it's that sometimes pigeons return home even years after a race. 

This is a very tough and demanding sport, and sometimes we and our birds get a bit of a bloody nose. I hope things go better for you, as I know this one hurt.


----------



## Guest (Apr 5, 2008)

I just keep hoping that your birds will be coming home with the birds released for the race home this weekend , will keep my fingers crossed ,who really knows maybe they are at someone elses loft and they arent telling you ..all you can do is wonder and hope for the best


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

LokotaLoft said:


> I just keep hoping that your birds will be coming home with the birds released for the race home this weekend , will keep my fingers crossed ,who really knows maybe they are at someone elses loft and they arent telling you ..all you can do is wonder and hope for the best


It wouldn't surprise me one bit to see one show up today. You know, in 2005 young birds, we lost a few birds. The first race of 2006 old birds, this BB lands. Has a chip ring. I shipped a few BB's so I'm assuming it's one of my OB's home. I call and shake the can and the bird looks at me like I'm crazy. I can't figure out what the heck is wrong. Get close and realize it's one of my young birds from last year. Good weight. Clean. Been in someone's loft I assume. The next week, waiting for old birds to come in and guess what? You got it.......ANOTHER "lost" young bird from the previous year. So, someone had my birds from Oct. to April. I just hope I never know who it was.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i just know youre going to do better today renee.how far is the race this week?i might be looking at your area when i retire...that is unless i can con the wife into fla.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> i just know youre going to do better today renee.how far is the race this week?i might be looking at your area when i retire...that is unless i can con the wife into fla.


217 miles. Just 15 miles further than last week. Crazy huh?


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

weird.all i can say.might be a blessing though after last week.you will do fine today.i know you pampered them back into form.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Well any birds that pass over our area are going to be happy. We can finally see the sun today  And it's nice and cool, so they'll probably like that too.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Well any birds that pass over our area are going to be happy. We can finally see the sun today  And it's nice and cool, so they'll probably like that too.


ALL RIGHT!! No sun here. Still cloudy and overcast, but that's ok too. As long as there's no rain. Wind blowing down there? Did you go to shipping last night?


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> weird.all i can say.might be a blessing though after last week.you will do fine today.i know you pampered them back into form.


Well, it rained all week, so we only did loft flying a few days. I feel they needed to rest more than they needed to fly anyway......so I tried to keep em' loose.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

youll do fine.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

Lovebirds said:


> ...... You know, in 2005 young birds, we lost a few birds. The first race of 2006 old birds, this BB lands. Has a chip ring. I shipped a few BB's so I'm assuming it's one of my OB's home. I call and shake the can and the bird looks at me like I'm crazy. I can't figure out what the heck is wrong. Get close and realize it's one of my young birds from last year. Good weight. Clean. Been in someone's loft I assume. The next week, waiting for old birds to come in and guess what? You got it.......ANOTHER "lost" young bird from the previous year. So, someone had my birds from Oct. to April. I just hope I never know who it was......


 I once had a beautiful silver return from a race, in perfect condition....but two years late !!!  The only thing different, was a colored marking band had mysteriously appeared on his leg............someone must have figured he had been a prisoner long enough, and perhaps tried to settle him ? In my mind, that is stealing, but I suppose that is the downside to using vanity bands. People may be tempted to breed a round out of them........would rather they ask, and I would be happy to gift it to them...then at least I could sleep better at night, knowing they are alive and well.


----------



## k-will (Dec 15, 2007)

i think that happens more than people think.i also have had birds come home much later.one came home that i could tell had been breeding for someone.i always wondered if it was my competition as i was winning alot of yb races back then.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Lovebirds said:


> ALL RIGHT!! No sun here. Still cloudy and overcast, but that's ok too. As long as there's no rain. Wind blowing down there? Did you go to shipping last night?


Late reply but...
The wind was blowing a bit earlier around my last post, and I thought maybe a storm was fixing to come...but everything's nice again. If there's any wind at all then it's just a small breeze.
We didn't go to shipping last night because my dad was being kept overnight in the hospital. It wasn't anything really bad, he just didn't feel right. One of his doctors said it was probably all the different pain medicine he's had to take, overworking himself, stress, and of course his blood pressure problems. But he's back and okay now


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

k-will said:


> youll do fine.


Well, it's 4:30 and I've got 8 out of 11 home, so MUCH better percentage than last week. Last week at 0'dark thirty, I had 8 out of 30 home. 
Not real good speeds, but that's always second on my list. If I send em', I want em' home. I did see the first 7 come in and they came in from the right direction. Usually at these speeds, they come over the top of the house which is NOT the right direction. Anyway, we'll see. No matter what, I'm in a much better mood today than I was this time last week.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Late reply but...
> The wind was blowing a bit earlier around my last post, and I thought maybe a storm was fixing to come...but everything's nice again. If there's any wind at all then it's just a small breeze.
> We didn't go to shipping last night because my dad was being kept overnight in the hospital. It wasn't anything really bad, he just didn't feel right. One of his doctors said it was probably all the different pain medicine he's had to take, overworking himself, stress, and of course his blood pressure problems. But he's back and okay now


Sorry to hear about your dad, but glad he's ok and HOME. Shipping was another long night. You didn't miss a thing.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lovebirds said:


> Well the owner of this bird just contacted us. She (yep, another lady flyer) was glad we had taken her bird in and was caring for it. She asked us to release it when the weather breaks.  I hate doing that.........I know that the bird is a homing pigeon and it's supposed to be able to get back home, but..............so anyway.......it's 170 miles from here to Asheville. I checked from Winston-Salem, NC, cause I go down there all the time and it's still 135 miles. So then I checked from our race station for next week end, Anderson, SC. That's only 75 miles from home for this bird. THAT I can live with, so this little gal will be getting a ride closer to home next week end and she should do just fine.


Just got an email from the owner of the stray bird. She made it home just fine. YIPPEE!!!!!!


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It's good to hear the stray is back and safe at home 
It's also good that you have almost all your birds back! They'll all be back soon I'm sure, since the weather was better this time. 
I wonder how everyone else did...


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It's good to hear the stray is back and safe at home
> It's also good that you have almost all your birds back! They'll all be back soon I'm sure, since the weather was better this time.
> I wonder how everyone else did...


Haven't heard from anyone. Not even the people up here. It's a BIG secret you know.......how many birds, what time they clocked....... 
Silliest thing I ever heard of. Never could figure out why no one wants to "show and tell".........


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Wow. I always figured they'd be a bit more social considering a phone call can't change the fact that your bird is either ahead or behind someone else's . Maybe they're just avoiding hearing that someone's having more luck than them  If I had a good amount back at a good time, I'd probably be so happy that I would want to let everyone know


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Wow. I always figured they'd be a bit more social considering a phone call can't change the fact that your bird is either ahead or behind someone else's . Maybe they're just avoiding hearing that someone's having more luck than them  If I had a good amount back at a good time, I'd probably be so happy that I would want to let everyone know


Well, I don't know how others feel about it, but this got started up here because of an old flyer that used to tell lies about when he got his birds. He'd have everyone thinking they had lost, only to find out that they won, but went all week end THINKING they had lost. At least that's what I've been told. Anyway........don't matter I don't guess. Can't change it can ya??


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Getting late now and I've got 9 home. Mrs 6008, bless her heart, usually comes home a day late about half the time. No she's not a "racer" really, but she's a "homer" and I'm sure she'll be in the morning if she don't make it tonight. Her mate loves her to death. Once in a while she surprises me.  
The other missing one was late last week too. Not sure what's up with him. He didn't do this last year OR in young birds, but he'll be along too in the AM if not tonight. *2 *out, that I'm sure will come home, is a lot better than *22*.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Great news  
Maybe that missing one is just still a bit shaken up from last week? Poor guys having bad weather on their first race of the year...I wouldn't blame them.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Great news
> Maybe that missing one is just still a bit shaken up from last week? Poor guys having bad weather on their first race of the year...I wouldn't blame them.


Well, that "missing one" just came home.  One more to go.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Renee, I'm so happy your boys and girls are arriving safely.

That's wonderful about the little pigeon getting home safely to Asheville. Your care helped keep her from flying so far.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Renee, I'm so happy your boys and girls are arriving safely.


Not happier that me!!! LOL Thank you though.  



Lady Tarheel said:


> That's wonderful about the little pigeon getting home safely to Asheville. Your care helped keep her from flying so far.



I was very glad to hear she got there. Rhonda (the owner) said she was in perfect shape and was glad to get her home.


----------



## sevenznuf (Dec 7, 2006)

well ididnt race this week and the way the weather was here today im glad i didnt, has anybody got the results from last weeks combine race yet. Tim used to have them up by thursday atleast but i aint seen any since they switched people.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sevenznuf said:


> well ididnt race this week and the way the weather was here today im glad i didnt, has anybody got the results from last weeks combine race yet. Tim used to have them up by thursday atleast but i aint seen any since they switched people.


Yes, Guy Richardson sent preliminary ones out on Tues. and the finals yesterday. Maybe he doesn't have your email address? How was your weather. The people in Danville said it rained all day. We didn't have any rain here.


----------



## sevenznuf (Dec 7, 2006)

thanks i got your PM, i dont know why i didnt get the results. He should have my email because i got the email this morning about the release times. i guess ill call larry and get him to email it to me. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## Lovebirds (Sep 6, 2002)

sevenznuf said:


> thanks i got your PM, i dont know why i didnt get the results. He should have my email because i got the email this morning about the release times. i guess ill call larry and get him to email it to me. Thanks for letting me know.


OK. No problem.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

glad your birds made it home safe and hope your last one comes in safe in the morning for you too .. maybe he stopped for pizza


----------



## Barn Pigeon (Feb 11, 2005)

Better this week . I got 6 out of ten back. 60% per cent is better than 30%. Birds that I saw came right directions today. Clock 5 birds . Four were solid White. Glad to see them make it thur this mess today with headwinds at that. Becky, Hope your Dad is doing ok . I called Saturday an couldn't get anyone. Now I know why. Tell him we had another midnight party. Hate you guys missed it. Hope to see you next week. Tell him I said to take a couple of days off.  

Rick


----------



## luckyloft (Oct 21, 2006)

Well I only sent 2 today. sort of hard looking for birds today in between church.I just got back from evening sevice and still dont have either one back.I knew this would be a tough old bird racing for my guys so Iam not real suprised just wanted to get them some experince.But pigeons always seem to surprise me,Iam at home watching the sky about 3 oclock and here comes a bird.Drops down and goes right in the trap Iam thinking great i'll get to clock one this week.but as I get the bird i see a red countermark not green.Yep she is one of the birds that did not come home last week.Bless her heart! Been gone 8 days and light as a feather and mud on here feet but there she was!Never a dull monment. Jeff


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

luckyloft said:


> Well I only sent 2 today. sort of hard looking for birds today in between church.I just got back from evening sevice and still dont have either one back.I knew this would be a tough old bird racing for my guys so Iam not real suprised just wanted to get them some experince.But pigeons always seem to surprise me,Iam at home watching the sky about 3 oclock and here comes a bird.Drops down and goes right in the trap Iam thinking great i'll get to clock one this week.but as I get the bird i see a red countermark not green.Yep she is one of the birds that did not come home last week.Bless her heart! Been gone 8 days and light as a feather and mud on here feet but there she was!Never a dull monment. Jeff


Thank goodness she made it home.


----------



## Guest (Apr 7, 2008)

words of pigeon wisdom :
“Pigeon can teach us how to find our way back to the security of home. It can help you remember and find the love of home that was lost. If a Pigeon totem comes to you, ask yourself if you have forgotten your foundation, your heritage. Return to your home, your foundation, and draw upon the loving energies surrounding them. In times of strife, huddle together with your family and draw upon its strength. Pigeon reminds us of the possibility of a loving and safe home.” 

- Lin’s Domain

and this is why they come home time after time


----------

